# How old is too old?



## Malia123

We have been blessed with there beautiful daughters and would love to TTC again. I am 37yo, my husband is 42 yo. Is this too old?

I am a little scared because there is so much talk about elevated risks.

I would love to hear your stories.


----------



## mumlol

there is more risks but imo ur not 2 old x


----------



## BunnyN

I am 36, 37 when #3 is born. We had our first at 33 and second at 35. I have always gotten pregnant easily but we have also had two losses. Lots of women, even younger ones, have MCs but I do think my age may have been a factor. Other than that we have not had any age related problems, except maybe a bit of high BP in pregnancy. I guess there are risks at any age so you just have to be aware of them and decide what you are comfortable with. Despite there being higher risk factors you still have a high chance of having a successful pregnancy at 37. By 40 your chances drop quite drastically.


----------



## vix1972

I am 43 and will be 44 when I have my 2nd one. First one is 21 this year and has her own baby girl! You are as old as you feel. I have looked after my granddaughter alot over the past 7 months since she was born and they do make you feel younger. Mind you we were going to have the should we hold any hope still talks when we both hit 45. 

I have also lost 5 stone in weight, given up smoking, became vegetarian and tried this exercise lark so my body is fitter than it was when I had my DD at 23!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I gave birth to my first child at age 36 and my second at age 39, just 3 months shy of my 40th birthday. If all goes as planned we will be TTC a third child in November. 

As for your question, I don't think there is a black-and-white answer to this. The answer is going to depend on your individual health, genetics and family history. A 20 something with multiple health issues may have more problems that a 40+ year old in excellent health. It all depends. 

Statistically 35+ year old women do find it more difficult, but what other 35+ year old women may experience will have no bearing on what your experience will be.


----------



## Malia123

Thank you, mumioi, BunnyN, vix1972 and CaliDreaming!

We already have three beautiful daughters. I would LOVE to have another baby but it is fair for them? What if something happens to me or the child is born with a disability?

I know my husband would love to have a boy. There is a special bond between father and son.

My health is fine. I had three healthy pregnancies and natural births. 

Nobody in my family ever had a child after 35 but I think it is just because they completed their family planning before.

I would love to have another baby but don't know if I am brave enough.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Maybe you could have a fertility workup with an RE. It might be helpful to know what your FSH levels are as well as your other hormones to determine what your actual risk may be. 

Also keep in mind that the opinion in the medical community is ever evolving on its opinions regarding the effect of age on fertility. Some researchers are starting to revise the standard warnings on childbirth over 35.


----------



## Katie Potatie

No way too old!! Had my first at 32 and second at 37. My husband was 47 and 52. My OB didn't even classify me as "advanced maternal age," at 37, which some doctor's offices do. They only classified as AMA if you were 40 AND had a health condition that could impact the pregnancy like heart issues, pre-existing diabetes, etc. If your heart calls you both to try again, then do!


----------



## vermeil

The increase in odds of issues is small! And even then overall the odds are stil small. There are lots of articles on it. I had my kids at 38 and almost 42. Good luck.


----------



## Larkspur

When I first read your title, I thought to myself, "Well, 45 for the woman is probably pushing the boat out a bit." Then I read that you're 37!!! I was 36 with my first and 38 with my second and am far from the oldest mum I know! My OH was 48 and 50. No trouble with conceiving or either pregnancy.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I think 45 would be my personal break point too, not only because of my personal health but my children would be 10 and 7 and I think I wouldn't want to go back to the baby stages after not having to worry about diapers, tantrums, etc. for so long. I'm pretty sure I would have moved on by then if I weren't able to make it happen. 

Bur really think it's up to the individual woman to determine what age is "too old". There are a lot of women who are hoping to have a child with a new partner, or who married late in life and want a chance at motherhood, or any number of situations where anyone would understand why they're trying. I think it's cruel to tell a woman in this situation that she is too old.


----------



## BunnyN

My aunt had twins at 46 but that was with fertility treatment and donor eggs as saddly although she tried for a few years she seemed unable to stay pregnant with her own eggs. She coped with pregnancy and twins fine though.


----------



## Regin7

Malia123 said:


> We have been blessed with there beautiful daughters and would love to TTC again. I am 37yo, my husband is 42 yo. Is this too old?
> 
> I am a little scared because there is so much talk about elevated risks.
> 
> I would love to hear your stories.

Hi, I guess this is never too late to TTC except your health issues aren't good enough. I'm 40 now, we started TTC in June 2012. Since that time our lives changed completely as we got to know about my issues. This was/is endo and PCOS. Then lots of treatment options.. 1 round Clomid - failed. 1 fresh ivf with 2 5-day embryos which ended in early miscarriage. :cry: Then we took a long break for emotional recovering mainly - I did need it so much! And hoping for the miracle continued trying naturally. Every time DH's results came in healthy and I blamed myself of this disability severely. Yet another fresh ivf cycle with OE in 2015 - failure. Now we're passing ivf with donor egg in Ukrainian clinic, have recently got our BFP. :cloud9: Currently waiting for the scan and safety 12 weeks period..
Sorry for this moan, but it's with a happy end. After having gone through this long path I would tell every lady desiring to have more kids do not take her age into consideration, just do everything to fulfill a dream. By the way, in my clinic they have no age limits at all, only health ones. So there must be a point in it, don't you think?
Wish you all the best of luck with your TTC#3. You're on the right path I believe!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I was expecting something like "Hi I am 40 something..." lmao not 37! 37 is not to old at all IMO. I had my first at 19, my second at 36 and my third at 38 and now TTC for number 4. If all goes well he/she will arrive just shy of my 40th birthday. 

I think the older you are the better your body deals with pregnancy. My first pregnancy was awful from what I recall with being sick and gaining seriously way to much weight..My second and third, I gained around 25 lbs each time and was back in my pants a week after both were born. I had 1 c section and 1 Vaginal birth as well so I think your are ok. 

There are tests you can do to find out if the child will have challenges so you can be prepared prior to the birth. 

Good luck!!


----------



## CaliDreaming

MrsH

LOL, now that I'm on the other side of 40, ages 35-39 don't seem old to me at all. I had my first at 36 and in my profession women tend to wait longer so in my world it's kind of the norm. It's only on message boards where I feel old. 

Interesting you said your body can deal with pregnancy easier at an older age. That as definitely the case with me. My labor and delivery with my first child at 36 was somewhat difficult because she wasn't positioned well and I was having painful contractions. I am lucky to have avoided a Cesarean. 

But with my second child at 39, it was a breeze. My labor progressed so quickly I had to go to the ER to deliver. 5 minutes after arrival and 2 pushes later he was born. So I think my body learned how to do things more efficiently the second time around.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hi Cali, yeah the human body is an amazing thing for sure. My first labour was ok but the pregnancy itself was hard in me at 19 as I think my body wS like "what is happening to me" but in my 30s I found my body didn't panic so much, I wasn't to tired, I didn't gain as much weight and I bounced back better after. 

I agree people are having babies older then before and it really is the new norm. 

&#128522;


----------



## Rags

I was 41 when I gave birth to Ds. I didn't have a problem falling pregnant and had a great pregnancy. I've had a great time raising him - he's now 6 - I'm often shocked by how little energy and time people 10/15 years younger than me bother to put into their child care (that's my way of saying don't let anyone say you have less energy as as an older mother - it's nothing to do with age and more about personality!)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Maybe 45+?


----------



## CaliDreaming

Rags said:


> I was 41 when I gave birth to Ds. I didn't have a problem falling pregnant and had a great pregnancy. I've had a great time raising him - he's now 6 - I'm often shocked by how little energy and time people 10/15 years younger than me bother to put into their child care (that's my way of saying don't let anyone say you have less energy as as an older mother - it's nothing to do with age and more about personality!)

Good point. A lot of young folks have their parents and other relatives who are picking up a lot of the slack. At my child's daycare and at activities, there are always a fair amount of grandparents who are dropping and picking up the kids from daycare in the morning and scrambling to get them to activities in the evenings. 

It really doesn't matter how old you are if you're having to get going at 5 am without a break and no help until 10 pm you're going to be exhausted.


----------



## lisap2008

50 is the cutoff for me for DEIVF. hoping it works.


----------



## Maturemama39

Malia123 said:


> We have been blessed with there beautiful daughters and would love to TTC again. I am 37yo, my husband is 42 yo. Is this too old?
> 
> I am a little scared because there is so much talk about elevated risks.
> 
> I would love to hear your stories.

Definitely not! I had my DS at 34 and am TTC#2 at 39. My dr had no concerns and did the risk calculator and I was surprised that my risk didn't go up any percentage than when I was 34. Am not classified as high risk or AMA. Go for it!


----------



## Imogenmommy

All,

I'm 39 and TTC my first. Women in my family have had good luck conceiving at older ages. My sister had her first at 40, and wasn't even trying. My grandmother had my mom at 42. A lot of the stats around fertility over 35 being an issue are from the early 1900s. I kid you not. It's completely outdated and unreliable. Your first step is really to have your egg reservoir checked by a simple blood test.


----------



## 5Miracles

My mom was 39 when she had me, and I'm about to turn 41 and am still wide open to another baby :) Go for it, mama! :)


----------



## North15

Definitely not too old! Go for it :)


----------



## Zeri

I had my daughter at 33 (husband was 41), and my son at age 38, when my husband was 46. I was a bit worried about age too, especially with my 2nd, but both pregnancies were smooth - no issues-- thankfully! I did take longer to ge pregnant, with my 2nd. Sometimes I think fondly of a 3rd, but I'm 40 now and my husband 48....I wouldn't want to risk it at this age, although I'm sure we could have another with no problems, as well.


----------



## Rags

Zeri said:


> I had my daughter at 33 (husband was 41), and my son at age 38, when my husband was 46. I was a bit worried about age too, especially with my 2nd, but both pregnancies were smooth - no issues-- thankfully! I did take longer to ge pregnant, with my 2nd. Sometimes I think fondly of a 3rd, but I'm 40 now and my husband 48....I wouldn't want to risk it at this age, although I'm sure we could have another with no problems, as well.

Zeri, 33 and 38 are so young!!!! I delivered DS at 41. I didn't have trouble getting pregnant and had a great pregnancy (I had a 28 year old coming to me for reassurance that her's would get better as she'd had a miserable time throughout). Compared to his friends my son and I do far more and have far more energy than many with far younger parents. The big thing I'd say about starting older is that deciding to add to your family can be more difficult. by the time my cycle was back on track after breast feeding for nearly 2 years I was 43 when I tried for a second. If I'd had a partner it may have been ok but as I was using donor insemination I had limited opportunity to try and didn't manage.


----------



## littledreamer

Malia123 said:


> We have been blessed with there beautiful daughters and would love to TTC again. I am 37yo, my husband is 42 yo. Is this too old?
> 
> I am a little scared because there is so much talk about elevated risks.
> 
> I would love to hear your stories.

I had my first baby at 42 ! A healthy baby girl. You are not too old!


----------



## Llp21161

I love this forum. I'm 39 and thinking of having my first. I am definitely encouraged by ready all of the posts.


----------



## AngelUK

I had my twin boys at 42 (via IUI cause of OH's sperm antibodies, not cause I was older!). 37 is young!


----------



## hopie2015

You are not too old! I just posted 'don't give up'. Very healthy lifestyle definitely helps.


----------



## Regin7

Hi! I was 36 when started TTC. Unfortunately we had to take some of the assisted conception routes. Unfortunately 1 round clomid, 2 fresh cycles ivf with own eggs didn't bring success. Though time flew we had to take a long 1 year break to heal mentally, physically and emotionally. Then finally we were told we needed donor egg for the procedure. Fortunately our overseas clinic didn't have age limits only age limits. 
So I'm driving to the point that as far as you have your eggs healthy and you feel strength and have great desire to have another baby -- just do it!


----------



## TTC74

I'm 42 and expecting a rainbow baby girl in February. I have two grown DDs. So, I was terrified of the increased risks. After a ton of testing, though, it looks like our baby girl will be as healthy as can be (fingers crossed!). We did struggle to conceive for 2.5 years with two losses, but it was worth it in the end. Good luck to you!


----------



## lucy_smith

i think it depends on the individuals. i was 23 when i fell pregnant with my 1st and currently ttc my 2nd. was ntnp/ttc for 2 years with my first and been ttc over 1 year for my second. ( soooo glad i started ttc sooner rather than later due to this reason)

reasons for me ttc so young is because i have endo. which can cause fertility issues. i also didnt want to wait because my mum and grandma went through menopause early ( pretty much over and done with at 40) which is another reason for me not to leave it late as in my head my fertility could peak sooner than most.

but if you are healthy enough and loving the idea of a baby then go for it!!


----------



## Sarahh89

In my opinion, all over 40 is too old because the older you get, the higher risk that your baby will get ill or some kind of syndrome (ex. Down)


----------



## lisap2008

Sarahh89 said:


> In my opinion, all over 40 is too old because the older you get, the higher risk that your baby will get ill or some kind of syndrome (ex. Down)

The risk does increase with age but there is a risk of birth defects with all ages.
I have seen very young women have very ill babies, some with down syndrome or other birth defects and I have seen women aged 40+ some even 45+ have perfectly healthy babies some with donor eggs and some with their own eggs. it all comes down to genetics and how well you take care of yourself , age is just a number, taking 3mg of folate every day helps prevent birth defects in all ages. 
I dont think a woman should stop trying do to risks there are risks in everything, there are risks in even young women TTC. So if you think 40 is too old then you don't try over 40 , 
other women are free to do as their heart desires and many blessings to all women trying.


----------



## CaliDreaming

lisap2008 said:


> Sarahh89 said:
> 
> 
> In my opinion, all over 40 is too old because the older you get, the higher risk that your baby will get ill or some kind of syndrome (ex. Down)
> 
> The risk does increase with age but there is a risk of birth defects with all ages.
> I have seen very young women have very ill babies, some with down syndrome or other birth defects and I have seen women aged 40+ some even 45+ have perfectly healthy babies some with donor eggs and some with their own eggs. it all comes down to genetics and how well you take care of yourself , age is just a number, taking 3mg of folate every day helps prevent birth defects in all ages.
> I dont think a woman should stop trying do to risks there are risks in everything, there are risks in even young women TTC. So if you think 40 is too old then you don't try over 40 ,
> other women are free to do as their heart desires and many blessings to all women trying.Click to expand...

I totally agree.

Also it should be mentioned that even though the risks increase with age, overall they still remain very low. And with anything, a woman's individual circumstances are going to trump age every time.


----------



## AngelUK

Agreed^. 
Sarahh89 it is easy to judge women of over 40 to be too old when you are fertile and in your 20s (which I assume the 89 indicates) but reality is different when you actually reach that age. Thank goodness, or I would be childless.


----------



## BunnyN

I think its something each couple have to decide for themselves taking the risks into account. I used to think I wouldnt have children over 35 when I was younger. Like you say its different when you get to that age. I think one of the biggest factors is that at some point you actually won't be able to get pregnant anymore so for those who are younger and thinking of waiting I would say dont wait too long but if you are already that age and want to try go for it.


----------



## TTC74

I'm staring at a beautiful, healthy baby girl born 3 days ago to her very grateful 42 year old mum (yours truly). I have two grown daughters who have grown into wonderful young women, but IMO, this little girl will have an even better upbringing thanks to the patience I have learned over the past two decades.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Awwww, congratulations TTC74!! Was she a Valentine's baby?? My daughter was also born on Valentine's Day! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## AngelUK

Huuge congrats TTC74 :D How lovely!


----------



## lisap2008

TTC74 said:


> I'm staring at a beautiful, healthy baby girl born 3 days ago to her very grateful 42 year old mum (yours truly). I have two grown daughters who have grown into wonderful young women, but IMO, this little girl will have an even better upbringing thanks to the patience I have learned over the past two decades.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Imogenmommy said:


> All,
> 
> I'm 39 and TTC my first. Women in my family have had good luck conceiving at older ages. My sister had her first at 40, and wasn't even trying. My grandmother had my mom at 42. A lot of the stats around fertility over 35 being an issue are from the early 1900s. I kid you not. It's completely outdated and unreliable. Your first step is really to have your egg reservoir checked by a simple blood test.

Ohh how do you get your egg reservoir checked by a blood test?
I am in Canada btw?


----------



## lisap2008

Jenny Bean said:


> Imogenmommy said:
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> I'm 39 and TTC my first. Women in my family have had good luck conceiving at older ages. My sister had her first at 40, and wasn't even trying. My grandmother had my mom at 42. A lot of the stats around fertility over 35 being an issue are from the early 1900s. I kid you not. It's completely outdated and unreliable. Your first step is really to have your egg reservoir checked by a simple blood test.
> 
> Ohh how do you get your egg reservoir checked by a blood test?
> I am in Canada btw?Click to expand...

Its called the AMH test
What is AMH?

AMH, or anti-mullerian hormone is a substance produced by granulosa cells in ovarian follicles. It is first made in primary follicles that advance from the primordial follicle stage.
At these stages follicles are microscopic and can not be seen by ultrasound.
AMH production is highest in preantral and small antral stages (less than 4mm diameter) of development. 
Production decreases and then stops as follicles grow. 
There is almost no AMH made in follicles over 8mm. 
Therefore, the levels are fairly constant and the AMH test can be done on any day of a woman's cycle.
https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm


----------



## TTC74

While I certainly encourage all fertility tests and treatments that your Dr recommends and that you desire, keep in mind that AMH is not the be all end all. Mine was .023 (that's extremely low - in fact, below .02 is termed undetectable). That test was done about a year and a half before I got pregnant. I do believe that my use of a supplement called DHEA assisted on that front. I'm just saying that it's not a test that should lead you to count yourself out!


----------



## heatherjckm

vix1972 said:


> I am 43 and will be 44 when I have my 2nd one. First one is 21 this year and has her own baby girl! You are as old as you feel. I have looked after my granddaughter alot over the past 7 months since she was born and they do make you feel younger. Mind you we were going to have the should we hold any hope still talks when we both hit 45.
> 
> I have also lost 5 stone in weight, given up smoking, became vegetarian and tried this exercise lark so my body is fitter than it was when I had my DD at 23!

Do you mind me asking if you conceived naturally or with ART? I am TTC #2 at 41 :)


----------



## Scout

I had my beautiful and completely healthy daughter at age 46. She was a complete surprise. I was told I'd not ever be able to have a child but hit 40 and found myself getting pregnant. I had 3 miscarriages in my early 40's and finally decided to give up. Then along came my daughter. I turned 50 in December and she turns 4 in May. So totally possible. Like I said, she was a surprise, so I wasn't doing anything special. As a matter of fact, her father and I only did the dance one time the month I conceived. Good luck to all trying. You're only as old as you feel!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Scout said:


> I had my beautiful and completely healthy daughter at age 46. She was a complete surprise. I was told I'd not ever be able to have a child but hit 40 and found myself getting pregnant. I had 3 miscarriages in my early 40's and finally decided to give up. Then along came my daughter. I turned 50 in December and she turns 4 in May. So totally possible. Like I said, she was a surprise, so I wasn't doing anything special. As a matter of fact, her father and I only did the dance one time the month I conceived. Good luck to all trying. You're only as old as you feel!

What a beautiful story! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: This is a story that can give so much hope to older ladies who are still trying and hoping. I know there are more who never post on a forum like this.

At the same time, I also feel so bad for the ones who don't get their miracle baby. I'd imagine as someone who had given up hope, you can relate to how it feels to have to move on with life without a child...and also be that much more thankful for the one you have.


----------



## Lulua

Not to old at all. I am 41 and trying for our first still. Although it's been two years and took a awhile to figure out we were dealing with a male infertility issue. Just had my AMH done last week and my fertility was something you see in a 35 year old according to the doctor. I was so pleasantly surprised and relieved.


----------



## Nadyaraza

Lulua can you guide me to what tests your partner had done? Been ttc for 2 years myself and for some bloody reasons my doctor believes there's no need for husbands spent to be tested just yet! Like wth! I had a miscarriage last dec and now the doc says it's useless completely to have him tested as he was able to impregnate me.


----------



## mimi4

Scout - amazing story x


----------



## Lulua

Hi nadyaraza, I'm so sorry to hear of your frustration! I've been there. 
We had a simple semen analysis done. My doctor suggest it right after we did the work up on me. It turned out my husband has azzospermia. Which is no sperm at all. We devasted and went on to a testicular biopsy. 

I wouldn't think it would be useless!. I would push for it more or get it done somewhere else. Yes you have conceived before but you want to no what kind of swimmers you are dealing with I would think.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Nadyaraza, ugh, I hate that doctors don't take male fertility issues more seriously. Especially for older couples, it is just as likely that the man has an issue--or even both. Even if your hubby was able to get you pregnant in the past, male fertility declines with age just like with women. 

Lulua, I'm so happy you discovered your hubby had azospermia when you did. I also had struggled with infertility with my hubby and everyone involved assumed my fertility was the problem since my hubby had fathered children with his ex and also once with me(after 8 months of trying). But the sperm analysis showed he had very bad quality sperm. 

If his sperm count is on the low side or bad quality, that doesn't mean that he can't impregnate you...but unless you're extremely lucky, it's going to take months and maybe years and that's time that older moms can't afford to waste. 

I think fertility doctors don't take male fertility as seriously because with IVF a man doesn't have to have perfect sperm to get a woman pregnant. It's such a shame because in the U.S. IVF is incredibly expensive and much of the time for men, especially since your hubby was able to impregnate you in the pass, there is a much easier and less invasive fix. It's also a shame that couples have to go through years and years of infertility, countless procedures for nothing because no one took the time to look at the issue from all angles.


----------



## AngelUK

In our case too it was OH's "fault" as he had antibodies in his sperm. We were told that getting pregnant was not impossible but the chances were very low. Luckily the treatment for this was really simple and we got lucky with IUI.


----------



## lisap2008

I got pregnant twice with my DH having low counts but keep in mind sperm count can fluctuate a lot from one month to the next , also with my second BFP my DH was on HCG which greatly increased his sperm count. So I would push for a semen analysis because one BFP does not rule out a sperm issue.


----------



## Nadyaraza

Thank you lulua and calidreaming. You (calidreaming) have described everything I'm feeling. Can you imagine I've been asking for 2 years and 4 doctors to date gave jot really taken me seriously??? Even in the beginning I could tell about myself that I wasn't ovulating but they chose not to listen. Also I live in Dubai and there's only so much pushing I can do wrt to getting the man checked. It is so frustrating when doctors don't understand that we may just be any couple to them from the hundreds they deal with but for us our situation is unique and our lives are stressed out because of it &#128545; 
Sometimes I get so pissed off at how casually they treat you like oh you're no big deal we got bigger fish to fry with REAL problems way worse than yours! I'd never show such lack of empathy especially in a profession like that


----------



## lisap2008

Nadyaraza said:


> Thank you lulua and calidreaming. You (calidreaming) have described everything I'm feeling. Can you imagine I've been asking for 2 years and 4 doctors to date gave jot really taken me seriously??? Even in the beginning I could tell about myself that I wasn't ovulating but they chose not to listen. Also I live in Dubai and there's only so much pushing I can do wrt to getting the man checked. It is so frustrating when doctors don't understand that we may just be any couple to them from the hundreds they deal with but for us our situation is unique and our lives are stressed out because of it &#128545;
> Sometimes I get so pissed off at how casually they treat you like oh you're no big deal we got bigger fish to fry with REAL problems way worse than yours! I'd never show such lack of empathy especially in a profession like that

Thats really unfortunate I am sorry your not being heard at the doctors.


----------



## Lulua

you have to be persistent. I wish I had gone to the fertility doc sooner than after a year of ttc. Then it was a year of testing and waiting and referrals. Ugh. Now I'm 41!
Sheesh. My husband is 35 and has zero fertility and I have above average fertility!. Nadyaraza - just keep pushing to get answers. I think I read somewhere that you can order an at home semen analysis on amazon. I also remember seeing one that works with your iPhone.


----------



## sillymeg

41 is still very doable!


----------



## TTC74

Lulua - I just had a baby at 42. Got pregnant at 41. It happened naturally (with lots of supplements) after TTC for 2.5 years, a round of medicated IUI, etc.


----------



## Nadyaraza

Thank you ladies I think I'll definitely look into the online test and yeah I have to be persistent about this. Docs shouldn't be pushing me around they should be listening to me!


----------



## lisap2008

If your referring to the sperm check test, Keep in mind it only checks the count, it gives you two lines if there is 20 million or more sperm, it does not test motility ,or morphology or even tell you if they are alive. also a lot of people had issues with the test not performing right and giving them a false reading. If your wanting to go the home testing route I would just buy a microscope and petri dish thats what I did so I can look at them myself verses paying a lab $200.00 every time I want to know how his sperm are looking. of course its not going to give you specific numbers but a general idea, there are also semen analysis videos on youtube and typically if there are too many sperm to count and they are moving fast then he does not have an issue, you can also see the morphology(normal verses abnormal sperm) with a high quality microscope. I got mine on ebay it was a former college microscope so its fairly old, but it works.

Oh I forgot to mention if you want a more clinical test with specific numbers , some sperm banks will do semen analysis. The NW cryobank near me does them.


----------



## Lulua

Thanks TTC74 and silymeg. I have been feeling fairly positive since I got a really good amh back. We are using a sperm donor and I have just started the 2WW. Finger crossed. I had insanely vivid dreams last night. Haha. Maybe it's a sign!


----------



## TTC74

Lulua said:


> Thanks TTC74 and silymeg. I have been feeling fairly positive since I got a really good amh back. We are using a sperm donor and I have just started the 2WW. Finger crossed. I had insanely vivid dreams last night. Haha. Maybe it's a sign!

My AMH was a dreadfully low .023, and it happened for me! With a good AMH number, I'd say your odds are pretty darned good! We'll be keeping an eye on your TWW with everything crossed!


----------



## Lasom

I don't think you are too old. As long as you take care of your body the best you can and feel like it is something you really want, I say go for it! :)


----------



## mimi4

Even if someone is at advanced maternal age, and wants to maximize chances of having a healthy baby, pgs ngs screening might be an option


----------

